# eye gunk?



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello,

Although I have seen many threads on eye gunk and discoloration of hair around the eyes, I haven't seen anything about how stiff it gets around the eyes. Cora had hair discolouring from the beginning and as I am a self appointed groomer, I have been trimming the hair between and under his eyes every two weeks or so. It doesn't get any better. And the hair is not fluffy but actually quite stiff, like fifties hair. On a daily basis I wash around his eyes with a contact lens solution (renu). He loves and gets lots of yogurt and I know it makes the hair hard around his mouth - but I clean that too. Do you use leave in conditioners?:suspicious:

Thanking in advance for any insight.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

posting a picture of his eyes...he has this loving but dirty look.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh wow, that is a lot. looks uncomfortable for sure. Is it stinky? It looks to me from the picture like red yeast...
you may need to either use a product such as Angel Eyes, Tylan Powder or one of the other mild antibiotics to treat it or take him to the vet.

I have found that trimming around the eyes doesn't do much to discourage weeping and staining... at least not for my hav. My biggest 'weapon' is diet. I know for certain what Tillie is allergic too, so we are able to avoid her eating anything that may cause any negative reaction in her body, including the tear staining.

I hope you are able to find something to help him out soon!!


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Tammy. I too found diet to be a major contributor. We feed him Royal Canine and once we were out and we fed him Iams for a week instead. It got so much worse, bad breadth and lethargy were the bonus. For treats, he gets organic liver, meat balls, yogurt and carrot. Can this be because of carrot, I wonder?

I already talked to my vet several times. He says his eyes are OK, noting is blocked inside and it's normal for his breed.

I read warnings around Angel Eyes. Are you using it with no problem?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe you could talk to Saben our Havanese diet specialist. Is your food grain free? I'm surprised the vet would say its common for this breed.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Aries eyes get that way if I go a week without cleaning it (but that's rare and only on the occasion that I'm out of town and their care is left up to my husband or the boarding place). I generally clean with a wet cloth and will give a small dose of Angel Eyes when this occurs. Sonic has had really weepy eyes since his Cherry Eye surgery but they stay wet and hardly ever stain or get hard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

as far as Angel Eyes, or similar products, yes they are 'controversial' and most people, like myself try everything else first, for months, even years. I think if you are doing everything you can and the staining isn't improving then you should look into something that does work.
As for your vet .. wow, tear staining normal?? it may be but it isn't healthy!! 

I used Tylan powder (sprinkle on greek yogurt) for about 6 weeks and it DID clear up her red yeast, crusty staining. It was a desperate move for sure, and I would have LOVED to solve the issue without using it, but couldn't.
I would do some research and figure out what YOU think is best ... and maybe consult a holistic vet.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> as far as Angel Eyes, or similar products, yes they are 'controversial' and most people, like myself try everything else first, for months, even years. I think if you are doing everything you can and the staining isn't improving then you should look into something that does work.
> As for your vet .. wow, tear staining normal?? it may be but it isn't healthy!!
> 
> I used Tylan powder (sprinkle on greek yogurt) for about 6 weeks and it DID clear up her red yeast, crusty staining. It was a desperate move for sure, and I would have LOVED to solve the issue without using it, but couldn't.
> I would do some research and figure out what YOU think is best ... and maybe consult a holistic vet.


 Tammie doesn't it make since that it was part of her allergy problems and by changing her diet it has solved the problem? Or does Tillie still get yeast?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi, I think it was a combination of her food as well as the angel eyes. She had really bad gunky red tear staining from about 4-9 months old... she still has a very weepy/wet face and some light brownish staining even now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes it is a matter of trying different foods to find out which ones will not cause the eye gunk or cause less of it. 

I keep cleaning Jack's eyes on a daily basis with the the Eye Clear Pads. It is a daily grooming job, you cannot skip lots of days....the eye gunk just gets worse "Miracle Care Eye Clear Cleaning Pads, 90-Count" @ Amazon.com

This is not a miracle product, it is just a way to keep the eyes clean on a daily basis. You must use it everyday. It takes less than a minute to use. Try switching up the foods too. I also keep between the eyes trimmed. I just have to see those beautiful eyes.

That stiff hair is the junk (****) still in the hair, clean it and use a fine comb to comb the hair and to comb all the hairs away from the eyes.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Aries eyes get that way if I go a week without cleaning it (but that's rare and only on the occasion that I'm out of town and their care is left up to my husband or the boarding place). I generally clean with a wet cloth and will give a small dose of Angel Eyes when this occurs. Sonic has had really weepy eyes since his Cherry Eye surgery but they stay wet and hardly ever stain or get hard.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your post made me wonder if my cleaning was not thorough. How much pressure do you apply? Does the hair get soaked? Would that help if I shampoo his face every night - oh, he would hate that.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use some pressure, it does not remove the stain only the **** at the corner of the eye. I do swab down the drip stain. It is not saturated because the pads are only moist. It takes months to clear the eye area of that nasty red color. Patience. Every day cleaning, and you will have the stain 95% gone. 

Jack's right eye does not drip as much as the left eye now, so wondering if it is an age thing too. When I look at Jack's eyes now, there is a eye stain just in the corners but not enough to say it looks bad.


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

I see Angel's eyes is on sale:





how much are you using? Is it worth to buy a 120 gr jar?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Does this stuff have antibiotics in it?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

You may want to try feeding raw and using purified water. Avoiding chicken may be another thing worth trying. Certainly avoid grains.


----------



## Dolores (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been using Tearlax now for about one month and I definitely see an improvement. Less tearing and alot less gunk. I ordered it online. It's not cheap but it works!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bidik (Aug 23, 2012)

mellowbo said:


> You may want to try feeding raw and using purified water. Avoiding chicken may be another thing worth trying. Certainly avoid grains.


chicken is bad? I had no idea. Cora loves chicken.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bidik said:


> chicken is bad? I had no idea. Cora loves chicken.


Chicken isn't necessarily bad, it's just the most common protein base to be allergic to. You may want to eliminate grains first then if things don't improve eliminate chicken too.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina also has issues with tear stains. We use Taste of the wild lamb or the wild variety. She also gets filtered water and Angle Eyes the one without the antibiotics. I am thinking about trying the one with anti biotics as I can not say that the one without helps. We comb, clean and groom daily.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Bidik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Although I have seen many threads on eye gunk and discoloration of hair around the eyes, I haven't seen anything about how stiff it gets around the eyes. Cora had hair discolouring from the beginning and as I am a self appointed groomer, I have been trimming the hair between and under his eyes every two weeks or so. It doesn't get any better. And the hair is not fluffy but actually quite stiff, like fifties hair. On a daily basis I wash around his eyes with a contact lens solution (renu). He loves and gets lots of yogurt and I know it makes the hair hard around his mouth - but I clean that too. Do you use leave in conditioners?:suspicious:
> 
> Thanking in advance for any insight.


I'd love to know the best way to get yogurt off the face. Bama had some on vacation and it was no fun to deal with.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just take a warm cloth and wash off her face, then comb the face hairs.


----------

